# License to raise baby deer?



## libbyredd (Jun 8, 2010)

Wasn't sure what category to post under, but this seemed like a pretty popular one for the season, so does anybody know how to go about obtaining a license to raise a baby deer? I know they're illegal to have, and I'm not even sure if this is possible, but any information is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SkeeterEater (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have a baby deer?


----------



## libbyredd (Jun 8, 2010)

Of course not. No license yet silly. That would be illegal


----------



## SkeeterEater (Jun 8, 2010)

ha ha ... good answer. I would love to have one myself and if I ever came into possession of one I would have to talk myself out of keeping it. It's whats best for the deer.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 8, 2010)

You will need to move to Wisconsin!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 8, 2010)

You can only get a permit for rehabilitation (which is also licensed by the feds), or for educational purposes (such as a zoo, which is also licensed by the feds).

You can't get a permit to just raise a deer because you want to.  If you raise a deer and it becomes habituated to humans, and DNR finds out, and can't place the deer, it is destroyed.


----------



## libbyredd (Jun 8, 2010)

Gotcha. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tsknmcn (Jun 8, 2010)

You can get a commercial license for deer farming.  However, it is not available for Whitetail deer.   If you wanted to raise Axis, Red, Fallow or some other non native species you can contact the Georgia Department of Agriculture for information.  (404) 656-3667


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2010)

its usually best to just leave them were they are at, momma is usually right behind that thicket, but if you do happen upon one your best bet is to contact a place like noah's ark or other wildlife rehab locations.

http://www.noahs-ark.org/


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 9, 2010)

tsknmcn said:


> You can get a commercial license for deer farming.  However, it is not available for Whitetail deer.   If you wanted to raise Axis, Red, Fallow or some other non native species you can contact the Georgia Department of Agriculture for information.  (404) 656-3667



Your chances are about the same! "Exotic permit"that is!


----------

